# Davidoff Millennium Blend Petit Corona Cigar Review - Never Disappoints!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess I am the only one smoking this stick. Yaaaa for me! The ash stayed on till the end, showing again why it is noted for its construction. ...

Read the full review here: Davidoff Millennium Blend Petit Corona Cigar Review - Never Disappoints!


----------

